
Ask HN: Who Is Baking? - flysonic10
I&#x27;ve been baking a lot while working from home. I posted a video today on how to make ciabatta during your pomodoro breaks. Check it out!
======
ksaj
I mentioned in your other post that I made bread earlier today. It's cooling
off now.
[https://imgur.com/gallery/E0xaCys](https://imgur.com/gallery/E0xaCys)

I think if I got the camera angle and lighting right, I could totally make an
Instagram shot of it. Funny how there's always that ONE part that wants to
stick out.

~~~
flysonic10
Nice! All for the gram... all for the gram

------
irremediable
I make sourdough breads. I highly recommend Mick Hartley's recipes and ebooks
at [https://thepartisanbaker.com/](https://thepartisanbaker.com/)

His approach really appeals to me, and to other hacker-y types that I've
shared it with. He's tested a lot of the various steps that people recommend
during baking, and documented which of them actually seem to make a
difference.

~~~
flysonic10
I like this approach

------
tmaly
I baked some pandesal and some gluten free, egg free carrot cake. Still trying
to perfect the pandesal. I skipped the second rise on first try. It came out
too dense.

I will make some banana bread today. I usually make it every two weeks.

------
evangelosdotnl
Great work! happy to hear that also other people bake! I started baking
croissants, and I couldn't believe that I could get such good results at home.
Next challenge is bread and then homemade pasta!

~~~
flysonic10
I need to get started on croissants, or better yet pain au chocolat. What
recipe do you use?

~~~
evangelosdotnl
this one; [https://www.weekendbakery.com/posts/classic-french-
croissant...](https://www.weekendbakery.com/posts/classic-french-croissant-
recipe/)

my suggestions would be to focus a) on ingredients (make sure you get the
right flour and butter, plays a huge role) and b) temperature. The colder it
is the easier it will be to get a good result!

P.S: the website contains a lot of interesting recipes

------
flysonic10
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig6vqqHHulw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig6vqqHHulw)

------
flysonic10
If you take 10 min tonight to make the starter (poolish), you'll be good to go
to make the main dough in the morning!

------
hazebooth
thats dope man

